# It's not right



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

January 2 2005--- 6: 58 am---52 and the weatherman is calling for rain.

Just came in from the back yard, picked up 2 doz. Night crawlers.

Thinking about loading some 22-250 rounds for the Ruger. 
Seen a woodchuck yesterday.

Open water on the local reservoir.  Time to get out the long rods
and the Husky Jerks.

My have to put gas in the lawn mower.

All in all --- The weather sucks.  

I WANT ICE! And oodles of it.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll second that! This weather blows! I have the ice rods all set new line cleaned up ready to go.Cleaned out the ice jig tackle box. New blades on the auger. Vex battery charged. And now I 'm just waiting for some ICE ! Sure hope this weather turns around soon ?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea I agree, I hope spring gets here very quick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I hear you guys, I work with a guy from Erie PA, last week he told me that they were fishing on the bay, 5in of ice. Got laid off Fri for 6 weeks, got the rods, shanty, and auger ready and now this. On the positive side, I"ve seen this before in early Jan and it still turned to be a heck of an ice season.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just like last year


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep,and i love it 


> just like last year


 for the past 2 years i've celebated new years day jigging for eyes from my boat  
don't mean to dampen the spirits of you ice guys,but the last few years,icin' is just too physically demanding on my old worn out body,so i love it when we get a mid-winter thaw,and i can get out and relax in the boat.if the situation were different,i'd be just as disappointed as the rest of you,cause i do enjoy the hardwater thing 
looks like big daddy needs to put his dancin' shoes back on  
hopefully,the big chill will return and provide lots of hardwater fun for you


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

misfit, you come to lake erie for the walleye thru the ice and the hardest thing you'll have to do is put your winter gear on


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm starting to dance again tomorrow. I was too depressed to do it today with the warm weather...Terrible....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you just have to fish through a hole, take a toilet seat out on the lake, anchor bow and stern plus anchor the seat.  You can also drift and cover more water as long as you secure the seat to the boat.  
If you don't have a spare wooden seat you can always cut some foam to suit.   Hope this suggestion will reduce some of the pain.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Keep dancin Carl was out on long lake with Tim today, talk about a pucker factor we had it, a few dinks and we decided to evacuate when the buckets started sinking into the slush as the ice heated up. Pray for cold guys.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i got a whole bunch of fresh waxworms, about 20 minnow in my bucket, fresh line on the rods, some new equipment and lures, and i had a whole bunch of ideas about new spots to try ice fishing....and now this.....well i guess it was bound to happen...last 2 years werent like this.....58 degrees today, my wife had me get a new propane tank for the grill and we had cheeseburgers...  
(they were good  )

it just goes to show ya, no matter what planning or preparations you make, mother nature ALWAYS has the final say.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> misfit, you come to lake erie for the walleye thru the ice and the hardest thing you'll have to do is put your winter gear on


  as long as you carry(or drive) me to a nice warm shanty after i get the gear on,i'm there


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hiddenlake said:


> misfit, you come to lake erie for the walleye thru the ice and the hardest thing you'll have to do is put your winter gear on


where do u fish on lake erie


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Might not happen this year. Anyway we head out of camp perry near port clinton, ohio. Then we just head north till we see some fish on the ice, most of the time it's a 5 to 7 mile trip to the reefs. If we need the shanty we put it up but most of the time we use it as a sled. Been going out there about 20 years now and it gets better every year it seems. Will let you guys know if it happens this year. The 4-wheeler makes it a short trip out.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

I say "Bring on the ice" too...I need a little break from fishing. I must have made 10,000 casts in the last month for eyes and my wrist and elbow are getting worn out , but then again...here comes smelt season  
I just can't get a break


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You have been casting too much.  Ask catking how to go out and catch a fish (musky) on one cast.  
I hope catking reads this.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Nobody needs lessons on how not to catch fish


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Gee --- The next time I ask for ice Ill be a little more specific
as to how I want that ice.
Got up this morning and we had ice. 
On the trucks, cars, trees, roads, everything except the lakes and ponds.


----------

